# Hypertension - Are there different ICD-10



## nyyankees

Are there different ICD-10 codes for Controlled and Uncontrolled Hypertension or does it fall under 1 ICD-10 code?


----------



## srinivas r sajja

Hypertension, Controlled
This diagnostic statement usually refers to an existing state of hypertension under control by therapy. Assign the appropriate code from categories I10-I15, Hypertensive diseases.
9) Hypertension, Uncontrolled
Uncontrolled hypertension may refer to untreated hypertension or hypertension not responding to current therapeutic regimen. In either case, assign the appropriate code from categories I10-I15, Hypertensive diseases.


----------



## nyyankees

srinivas r sajja said:


> Hypertension, Controlled
> This diagnostic statement usually refers to an existing state of hypertension under control by therapy. Assign the appropriate code from categories I10-I15, Hypertensive diseases.
> 9) Hypertension, Uncontrolled
> Uncontrolled hypertension may refer to untreated hypertension or hypertension not responding to current therapeutic regimen. In either case, assign the appropriate code from categories I10-I15, Hypertensive diseases.



So basically Uncontrolled and Controlled will be I10? Thanks for the input as this can be very confusing at times..


----------

